#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Beach bumming and island hopping in cambodia

## beerlaodrinker

Once again her indoors has talked me into going on a holiday that i neither need or deserve. ive done about 3 months work this year so far. but fuck it cambodias not far away from Lao and its cheap and cheerful so i might as well treat my own ass right. right? anyway departing tomorrow with a night in phnom penh. taxi to snooky next day.  2 nights there then koh wrongun. for a couple of nights followed by a night or 2 in koh wrongun samloen. back to shitsville then kampot and kep.. finish with a couple nights in PP.
watch this space for a pic thread.moob affecianados will be rivited.

----------


## Loy Toy

> so i might as well treat my own ass right. right?


Just show us pictures of the beaches, food and the local broads mate!

Leave your ass out of it!  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> i might as well treat my own ass right. right?


 Right. Might as well.

----------


## Stumpy

Look forward to the pics BLD.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Just show us pictures of the beaches, food and the local broads mate!
> 
> Leave your ass out of it!





We already know that it looks like a dump !

I hope that the OP enjoys weed or any other illegal substance, or I really don't know why anybody would waste time and/or money in Cambodia...

----------


## Latindancer

Have a good time, BLD. And I hope that your time in relatively safe countries hasn't decreased your streetwise awareness....especially after a few drinks at night . PP is a bit Wild West.

----------


## Headworx

I haven't been there for +/- 8 years but by all accounts Snookyville is completely fucked now, unless you're a Chinese gambler.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Snooky is definately fucked. Chinks have fucked it. The islands were nice although i was getting tired of being the only fat coont on the beach. In kampot now.nice little town but swarming with hipsters

----------


## fishlocker

Looking forward to another interesting pic thread. 



Cheers, fish.

----------


## crocman

The Dragonlady and spent some time on Koh Rong at Sok San Beach. Very quiet but very nice. Also didn't mind Otres 2.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Found any good weed or usual tuktuk shit ?

----------


## cyrille

Seems pretty clear why you’re a regular.  :Very Happy:

----------


## david44

Some pix BLD are did you Khmer again ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Got plenty of pics. But it's still school holidays and can't get the kids of the computer long 3nough to download em

----------


## Maanaam

> Got plenty of pics. But it's still school holidays and can't get the kids of the computer long 3nough to download em


Time to alpha male it and kick those kids off.

----------


## Scottish Gary

The beaches, babes and infrastructure in Snooky are far inferior to anything you can find in Thailand.

----------


## Luigi

Probably a bit late.  :Smile: 

But Wayne Kerr did a cracking thread on one of the islands there. He was there on business (some sort of fishery malarky).




https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...peditions.html (Wayne Kerrs Phu Quoc Expeditions - Vietnam)

Scratch that. It's actually Vietnam.

Too late and wrong country, :blush:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nice one BLD.

Made me laugh, is there an island really called Koh Wrongun? :Smile: 

Enjoy your trip.

----------


## harrybarracuda

By all accounts the Chinkies have turned SHK into a Chinese tourist dump and factory town, so it will be interesting to hear the details.

They've just started building the expressway to PP that will ferry all the Chinkies and Chinky shit back and forth.

On the bright side it will make it quicker to drive to the other coastal towns, but a consequence will be that it probably won't take the locusts long to descend on those, too.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I will pull me finger out and post up the pics soon.

----------


## Topper

> I will pull me finger out and post up the pics soon.


Looking forward to them!

----------


## katie23

The Chinese have invaded Bohol & Panglao islands in PI too.  :Sad:  BLD, when you went to Bohol some years ago, did you see the Chinese hordes? When I visited it 2 weeks ago, I saw them. Some of the stores/ restos also had Chinese script - and my reaction was, oh no, it's turning into Thailand!  :Sad:   Prolly coz Du30's chummy with Xi, but that's another story. 

Fortunately, the resort/beach where we stayed at was quiet & just had local tourists or Euro-type backpackers. I have pics, but can't post at the moment - too busy with work. 

Looking forward to your pics, BLD.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

They are expanding outwards, consuming everything in their path I'm afraid.

One day the little bastards will have Skeggy, I tell you.

It's already started....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Finally got around to downloading the pics. On this pic we went to Phnom Penh, sihanoukville , Koh Rong, Koh Rong Samloen , Kampot , Kep and back to PP

Didnt linger to long in PP just a night when we landed and 1 more night when we got back from the beach







Found a couple of little pubs in Bassac lane in BKK1.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The Kids got to eat Mc Donalds and were well chuffed


And so was I

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I had booked a Minivan online to take us to shitsville the next morning, thinking that it would be safer and more comfortable. It wasnt either. shitty old van with the driver talking nonstop on 2 phones the entire trip. Never again, Just take the bus or fly

----------


## cyrille

> The Kids got to eat Mc Donalds


Some tell-tale signs suggest that's burger king.  :Wink:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Arriving in shitsville it was immediattly apparrent that the chinks were going gangbusters building casinos, (78 at last count) i had been here 10  years ago and didnt recognise the place.

we had booked a couple of nights in the Beach club resort in serendipity beach



I seem to recall a lot of Khmer style beach restaurants along here but now gone and awaiting another casino



Serendipity beach iss nice enough. Shame its inevitable that the chinks will fuck it big style

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The golden Lions









Nonstop construction

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Found any good weed or usual tuktuk shit ?


  I didnt go looking for it, Enjoyed the beers though

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Some tell-tale signs suggest that's burger king.


  Correct, Typo. They dont get either in Laos. Some would say thats a good thing but i like that shit every now and then

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> The Dragonlady and spent some time on Koh Rong at Sok San Beach. Very quiet but very nice. Also didn't mind Otres 2.


  Spent the afternoon at otres 1 and 2, very nice laiidback atmosphere, if i ever go back to snooky i would probably stay there. post up a few otres pics later

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> The beaches, babes and infrastructure in Snooky are far inferior to anything you can find in Thailand.


  Have to agree Gary, Although 1 thing in the khmers favour is they arent yet as mercenary as there Thai neighbours but there learning fast.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Probably a bit late. 
> 
> But Wayne Kerr did a cracking thread on one of the islands there. He was there on business (some sort of fishery malarky).  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/vietnam-nepal-an...peditions.html (Wayne Kerrs Phu Quoc Expeditions - Vietnam)
> 
> ...


Never mind. Been there done that, got the T shirt and also done a thread.

----------


## Luigi

Well excuse me.  :Smile: 




Looks nice and clean that does. 

Was researching a move to Rayong not long ago, and the beaches looked just like that, only with 3 million tonnes of rubbish on each one. Research done. Fok that. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A 
few more serendipity pics

----------


## beerlaodrinker

went over to Otres beach for the afternoon, Beach was a bit rough at that time of year but kids liked it 



And thee beer was cold at captain mikes beach bar

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Are you wearing a body tube or a chastity belt mate?  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^ Are you wearing a body tube or a chastity belt mate?


Both mate.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice one

 :tumbs:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers Ant, Beer o clock now post some more tomorrow

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cool thread, always wondered what a Hippie looked like :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Cool thread, always wondered what a Hippie looked like


Aging hippie.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Can old hippies have beer guts and moobs or is that cheating?  Fuvk it. My drug of chojce these days is BEER and lots of it. . Love it.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Hippy is a state of mind not body. :bananaman: 

I defy convention by being a hippy with no hair..

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Some pretty cool little tuk tuks in snooky

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Had enough of snooky so headed to koh rong island, about and hour or so away

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We stayed at the sok heng guest house here on koh toch beach which is the first beach the ferry stops at and seems to be the most popular one with backpackers












The sand here reminded me of Boracay, super white. But a lot of sandflies










And of course Mrs Bld can get her seafood freak on

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I was going to ask this guy how he managed to get so fucked up, but i was Drunk, i dont judge

----------


## Topper

Sorry, BLD, the latest set of pictures ain't showing...

----------


## cyrille

I see 'em fine.

----------


## Switch

Me too. Another classic BLD travel thread. Im sure you have lost weight since we saw each other.

Or you are holding your guts in on these pics.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Koh rong was ok.  very similar to a lot of thai island set ups , next we were of to koh rong samloen, not that far away but 
took a while in this old ferry



The resort we stayed in was pretty basic but a long way from the pier, they send a dinghy to pick you up if you tell em what time youre arriving

Unfortunately it was raining when we arrived



Young blokes not to impressed so far





Koh rong samloen is a bit more geared for "Adults" and there wasnt all that much going on, nice enough but i think i preffered koh rong

Our bungalow

----------


## cyrille

Accommodation looks a lot better than that rickety place on koh toch. That looks a right deathtrap.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There was some pretty decent looking resorts on samloen. all sorts of variety and budgets 
















I was a little pissed of that my agoda choice of bungalow was crap compared to some of these gaffs



Fuck it. i,ll have a couple of these 6% Klangs to take my mind of it

----------


## cyrille

This place looks more like it to me.





Do you know the name of it, bld?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Accommodation looks a lot better than that rickety place on koh toch. That looks a right deathtrap.


  The Pipes, The pipes are Calling

----------


## cyrille

> Do you know the name of it, bld?


Called 'sweet dreams hotel', apparently.

Nowhere near as nice on the inside as it looks from outside.  :Sad:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Doesnt look real flash on the inside does it

----------


## cyrille

Yeah...OK for a couple of days, I guess.

If you spend all day on the beach and all night in the bar.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

Theres something missing here....


Its moobs and the 'Handbrake' :Smile: 

Who's the escaped P.O.W in the pics? :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

BLD, did they do buckets of crabs in pepper like they do in Kampot? really cheap. You look like you've lost loads of weight, Katie is going to be disappointed. Still you're a shoe in for an extra in the Bridge Over the Kwai remake which has got to be easier money than Sudan.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We got stuck into the crabs in kep. Delicous

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Theres something missing here....
> 
> 
> Its moobs and the 'Handbrake'
> 
> Who's the escaped P.O.W in the pics?


There will be moobs. And the handbrake

----------


## Neverna

> Had enough of snooky so headed to koh rong island, about and hour or so away


Is that a real buffalo paddling in the water, BLD? Or just a statue?

----------


## NamPikToot

Cammodian life guard, can't you see the bell

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A statue

----------


## NamPikToot

Love the kids expressions, not sure the Hols is going to make into their top 10 when reminiscing feet up on the porch.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Had enough of the beach so it was was of to See the Crumbly French architecture and Dilappidated shophouses of Kampot and Kep.

Stayed here, 2 moons hotel, nice place well run by a couple of old French sheilas.



This Sleepy little Riverside town is Famous for Growing Kampot Pepper and Crabs in Nearby Kep, Seems to be on the hipster and backpacker Radar now


The Old Fish Market now turned into a nice riverfront restaurant downtown




As in Phnom Penh, Small Boats can be hired out for River cruises

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Kampots not a big place and its easy to walk around taking in the sights and stopping in for beers occasionaly














The Durian Roundabout

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Her Indoors was Hankering for seafood so a tuk tuk was negotiated  for and we set of for Kep



Had a choice of blue swimmers or Mud crabs, Crabs are fiddly fookers so went for the muddies







Awesome

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The Giant crab in kep



Keps Beach



A bit of a wonder through the market

----------


## bobo746

The nippers a little young to be on the piss mate.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Bet he has them 'buying' his duty free too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogon

^^ The eldest is looking round for the waiter to order his old man a beer!  :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Great pics BLD. I was waiting to see you don the mankini. Did you leave it at home?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^^ The eldest is looking round for the waiter to order his old man a beer!


Chip of the old block

----------


## NamPikToot

BLD,  apologies I meant Kep earlier re the Crab Tho both Kep & Kampot don't seem to have got overrun with chinx yet.

----------


## HuangLao

> BLD,  apologies I meant Kep earlier re the Crab Tho both Kep & Kampot don't seem to have got overrun with chinx yet.



Yeah, just overrun with Barang - even more destructive and depressing.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Yeah, just overrun with Barang - even more destructive and depressing.


There was certainly a lot of hipsters scuttling around.

----------


## NamPikToot

Jeff, the chinx don't put money in the natives pockets like we do, or offer their fillies alternate employment, introduce them to healthy morning oaty foods aannnnd ensure they can spleak inglit thus further widening the scope of business opportunities.

----------


## fishlocker

I was wondering what one might pick up on the beach then I realized she had her sox on.  :swimfish: 


Looks like you had a ball BLD. Thanks for the update.

The fishes.

----------

